# [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?



## xTc (16. November 2011)

*[Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

*[Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​

*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Intel-Systeme*
*AMD-Systeme*

*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
*Testszenario*
*Standardlüfter*
*Referenzlüfter 120mm*
*Referenzlüfter 140mm*
*Nachtest Retail K2*

*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an die Firma *Alpenföhn* die mir ein Muster des K2 für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
Auch möchte ich mich bei *Caseking*, *MSI*, *Exceleram* und *Be Quiet!* für die freundliche und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung weiterer Komponenten für das Testsystem bedanken.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Nachdem Alpenföhn vor kurzem erst den Himalaya präsentierte, folgt mit dem K2 nun ein weiterer Kühler, der sich durch seine gute Kühlleistung an der Spitze der CPU-Kühler etablieren soll. Mit dem neuen K2 nimmt Alpenföhn erstmals Kurs auf die absolute Leistungsspitze und attackiert  die renommierten Topmodelle der Konkurrenz. Der K2 kommt im schlichten aber edlen Twin-Tower-Design daher und ist standardmäßig mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet. Ob es Alpenföhn mit dem neuen K2 schafft die Leistungs(Zug-)spitze zu erklimmen, wird der folgende Test klären.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Alpenföhn liefert den neuen K2 in einer schwarzen und großen Verpackung aus. Die Verpackung wird auf der Vorderseite lediglich durch einige Abbildungen des Kühlers verziert. Interessant ist auch der Slogan mit dem Alpenföhn den K2 umwirbt. „Face your destiny and use our strongest weapon in your fight against the heat!“. Auf den weiteren Seiten der Verpackung findet der Käufer die Spezifikationen des Kühlers vor. Wie bei Alpenföhn üblich ist auch der K2 zu älteren Systemen wie dem Sockel 775 kompatibel. Weiterhin ist erfreulich, dass der Kühler auch zu sehr aktuellen Plattformen wie die der FM1-Plattform kompatibel ist. Zusätzlich sind auf den Seiten der Verpackung die Abmessungen sowie die Lüfter-Geschwindigkeiten vorzugfinden. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite geht Alpenföhn auf die speziellen Merkmale des K2 ein, die leider wie beim Himalaya nur auf Englisch abgedruckt sind. In Sachen Größe setzt der K2 für Alpenföhn neue Maßstäbe. Mit 160 x 140 x 154 mm (H x B x T) ist der K2 ein echtes Schlachtschiff und gesellt sich so zu Noctuas NH-D14 und Thermalrtighs Silver Arrow.
Wie üblich fällt der Lieferumfang bei Alpenföhn-Kühlern sehr üppig aus. Die Montage-Anleitung enthält neben Information zur Montage auf den einzelnen Plattformen auch eine Auflistung aller Bestandteile des Lieferumfangs. Das im Lieferumfang enthaltene Montage-Material ist sowohl zu aktuellen als auch älteren AMD- und Intel-Systemen kompatibel. Damit der Alpenföhn 2 auch entsprechend mit Lüftern bestückt werden kann, liegen dem Lieferumfang jeweils ein 120 mm und ein 140 mm Lüfter bei. Der 140 mm Lüfter verfügt über 120 mm Bohrungen und lässt sich wie jeder andere Lüfter befestigen. Die im Lieferumfang enthaltene Backplate kann aufgrund der verschiedenen Bohrungen bei allen Plattformen verwendet werden. Weiterhin sind jeweils zwei Sätze (a Satz je 2 Stück) Lüfter-Klammern für 120 mm und 140 mm enthalten. So ist es ohne Probleme möglich, den K2 mit wahlweise zwei 120 mm oder 140 mm Lüfter zu bestücken. Bei Bedarf ist es sogar möglich den K2 mit einem dritten Lüfter zu bestücken. Allerdings sind die speziellen Wing Boost Lüfter des K2s aktuell noch nicht einzeln verfügbar. Abgerundet wird der üppige Lieferumfang durch eine kleine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste (Alpenföhn Schneekanone) und einen 7-Volt-Adapter.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
In Sachen Größe setzt der K2 bei Alpenföhn neue Maßstäbe. Der K2 ist der massigste und größte Kühler den Alpenföhn bis dato vorgestellt hat. Vergleicht man bisherige Alpenföhn-Kühler mit dem neuen K2, wirken diese regelrecht mickrig. Der Aufbau des K2s erinnert sehr stark an den Thermalright Silver Arrow und den NH-D14 von Noctua. Doch kann der K2 trotz Twin-Tower-Design mit einigen speziellen Merkmalen auftrumpfen, die ihn von der Konkurrenz absetzten. Besonders auffällig ist da die Struktur der Lamellen. Diese sind nicht wie erwartet alle gleich geformt, sondern ergeben ein interessantes und sehr auffälliges Muster. Durch die stellenweise Vertiefung sorgt Alpenföhn dafür, dass die angeströmte Luft effektiver an die einzelnen Lamellen vorbeiströmt und so gezielt mehr Wärme abführt. Dieses spezielle Design wird allerdings nur an den äußeren Seiten des Kühlkörpers verwendet. An den Innenseiten sind die Lamellen gleich geformt, was in der Praxis dafür sorgt, dass die ausströmende Luft nicht zu sehr verwirbelt wird.
Damit die massiven Kühltürme auch mit ausreichend Abwärme versorgt werden, verfügt der Alpenföhn K2 insgesamt über acht Heatpipes. Jede Heatpipe misst einen Durchmesser von sechs Millimeter und verläuft in U-Form durch beide Kühltürme und die Bodenplatte. Allerdings verzichtet Alpenföhn darauf, dass die Heatpipes direkten Kontakt zur Oberfläche der CPU haben. Die Abwärme wird über die kupferne Bodenplatte aufgenommen und an die Heatpipes weitergegeben. Allerdings ist das Design der Bodenplatte etwas problematisch und kostet dem K2 wahrscheinlich etwas Leistung. Wie man an den Bildern sieht, ist die Bodenplatte viel größer als aktuelle Prozessoren. Anhand des hier verwendeten Phenom II X6 sieht man sehr gut (Bild 15), wie viel Oberfläche der Bodenplatte wirklich genutzt wird. Je nach Prozessor werden lediglich die mittleren vier bis sechs Heatpipes effektiv genutzt. Bei Prozessoren mit einer noch kleineren Oberfläche werden die äußeren Heatpipes nicht richtig mit Abwärme versorgt. Auch wenn die Abwärme über die Bodenplatte an die einzelnen Heatpipes verteilt wird,  die volle Leistung können die äußeren Heatpipes nicht entfalten. Hier ist der Alpenföhn K2 zwar seiner Zeit voraus, kann durch die große Anzahl der Heatpipes allerdings aktuell noch keinen Nutzen daraus gewinnen. Erst bei Prozessoren mit größerer Oberfläche kann der K2 alle Heatpipes voll verwenden. Beispielsweise Intels kommende Sockel 2011 Plattform könnte aufzeigen, wie viel Potenzial wirklich im K2 steckt.
Auch wenn der K2 durch sein flexibles Montage-Kit zu vielen Plattformen kompatibel ist, treten durch die riesigen Abmessungen stellenweise einige Probleme auf. Dies trifft vor allem auf das Thema Arbeitsspeicher zu. Zusätzlich zu den wuchtigen Kühltürmen kommt je nach Ausrichtung an einer Seite noch ein 120 mm Lüfter, der ebenfalls Platz in Anspruch nimmt. Da bei den meisten Gehäusen die Abwärme hinten aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird, hängt der 120 mm Lüfter in den meisten Fällen direkt über den Speicherbänken. Und genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Leider lassen sich bei Verwendung des Alpenföhn K2 nur Speichermodule mit kleinen Heatspreader verwenden. Speichermodule wie die Vengeance von Corsair oder die Evo Corsa von GeIL lassen sich in Kombination mit dem K2 nicht nutzen. Module wie die Vengeance LP (Corsair) oder die Ripjaws von G.Skill lassen sich aber problemlos nutzen. Dafür kann der K2 durch das keilförmige Design der Kühltürme punkten. Durch das spezielle Design ist der Alpenföhn K2 für alternative Grafikkarten-Kühler bestens gerüstet. Da bei einigen Grafikkarten-Kühler die Verschraubung auf der Rückseite etwas mehr Platz in Anspruch nimmt, kann es je nach Kühler zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Hier wirkt der K2 durch sein spezielles Lamellen-Design entgegen und ermöglicht die Verwendung einer Grafikkarte mit alternativem Kühler im obersten PCIe-Slot.
Abgerundet wird der gute Eindruck des Alpenföhn K2 durch seine saubere Optik und erstklassige Verarbeitung. Letzteres braucht sich vor anderen Kühlern absolut nicht zu verstecken und bietet keinen Grund zur Kritik. Alle Kanten und Lötstellen wurden sauber verarbeitet und hinterlassen einen guten Eindruck. Das i-Tüpfelchen des K2 sind aber die neuen Wing Boost Lüfter. Wie auch schon beim Himalaya, spendiert Alpenföhn dem K2 farblich überarbeitete Wing Boost Lüfter. Die Lüfter des K2 sind schlicht in schwarz und weiß gehalten. Aktuell sind die Lüfter aber noch nicht einzeln erhältlich. Wer also vor hat bei seinem Alpenföhn K2 den 120 mm Lüfter gegen einen zweiten 140 mm Lüfter auszutauschen, muss sich noch etwas gedulden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Alpenföhn K2 angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Alpenföhns „K2“ bringt  mit zwei  Lüftern (je 1x 120/140 mm) ein Gesamtgewicht von 1.415 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gesamtgewicht setzt sich aus der kupfernen Bodenplatte und den Heatpipes sowie den einzelnen Lamellen zusammen. Die Lamellen sind allerdings nicht aus Kupfer sondern aus Aluminium. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen acht Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Der Alpenföhn K2 ist dank der flexiblen Montage zu vielen aktuellen Systemen kompatibel. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Alpenföhn weitet seine Produktpalette mit rasantem Tempo aus und veröffentlicht nun einen neuen High-End-CPU-Kühler. Der Namensgebung folgend hört er auf den Titel K2 und repräsentiert das neue Spitzenmodell aus dem Hause EKL (der Mutterkonzern von Alpenföhn).

Mit stattlichen 1.050 Gramm wirft er einen beeindruckenden Wert in die Materialschlacht. Viel hilft jedoch nicht automatisch viel, so dass es vor allem auf einen intelligenten Materialeinsatz ankommt. Und hiervon verstehen die Alpenföhn-Ingenieure zweifelsohne eine Menge. Sechs Heatpipes sind in einen Kupfersockel eingelassen, der zum besseren Schutz vernickelt wurde.

Die acht großvolumigen Kupfer-Heatpipes sind U-förmig gebogen und verfügen über eine sehr große Anbindung an die Vollkupferplatte. Sie können hierdurch die Abwärme der CPU optimal aufnehmen und sie dann ohne Umwege an die unzähligen Aluminiumlamellen weiterleiten.

Für den Abtransport der entstehenden Wärme durch die feinen Aluminiumlamellen sorgt ein Gespann von zwei Lüftern. Zu dem 120mm Lüfter gesellt sich ein größerer Kollege mit 140mm Durchmesser. Diese Kombination von zwei verschieden großen Lüftern ist zwar an sich nichts besonderes, aber die Lüfter an sich sind beim K2 von Alpenföhn bereits etwas Besonderes.

Denn der sogenannte Wing Boost vereint mehrere Ansätze für hohen Luftdurchsatz bei gleichzeitig geringer Geräuschentwicklung. Zunächst besitzt er eine moderne Flügelgeometrie, um bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Luft zu befördern und gleichzeitig die dabei erzeugte Lautstärke zu reduzieren. In den Rahmen eingespritzte Entkopplungselemente, WB Technologie und HD Lager sorgen für Laufruhe.

Darüber hinaus sorgt ein Hydrauliklager für einen leichten, leisen und langlebigen Lauf. Neben all der Funktionalität wirkt diese aufwändige Schichtung zudem überaus edel. Nochmals betont wird der Style durch die komplette Nickelschicht, welche über den gesamten Kühlkörper gezogen wurde.

Mit dem K2 kommt das einzigartige Y-Kabel für die vierpolige PWM-Buchse auf dem Mainboard. So können zwei Lüfter mit einem PWM-Signal angesteuert werden. Da es sich zudem um zwei PWM-Lüfter handelt, können die Wing Boost Lüfter flexibel gesteuert werden, wobei ein Drehzahlbereich zwischen 300-500 (120-mm-Lüfter) und 1.100-1.500 (140-mm-Lüfter) Umdrehungen pro Minute zur Verfügung steht.

Je nach Wärmeentwicklung bewegen sich die Wing Boost Lüfter innerhalb des besagten Drehzahlbereichs. Bei Minimaldrehzahl erzeugt der 120mm Lüfter praktisch unhörbare 8 dB(A) und sein Kollege mit 140mm ebenso fast unhörbare 10 dB(A). Doch selbst bei Maximalumdrehung bleiben die Lüfter unter 25 dB(A), transportieren dann jedoch mehr als 108 m³/h und 104 m³/h.

Dank modernem Montagesystem werden alle aktuellen Sockel von AMD (AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1) und Intel (775, 1155, 1156, 1366) unterstützt, wobei der Kühler in jedem Fall sicher mit Backplate (liegen bei) verschraubt wird.
*Quelle:* _Caseking.de_​


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird mir von MSI freundlicherweise ein P67A-C45 (Sockel 1155) zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Montage bei Sockel 1156 und 1366 ist aber nahezu identisch.
Bevor der Alpenföhn K2 auf dem aktuellen Sockel 1155 Testsystem montiert werden kann, muss zuerst der Abstandshalter für Sockel 775 Systeme entfernt werden (siehe Bild 1). Im nächsten Schritt kann die Backplate mit den Montageschrauben versehen werden. In welche Löcher die Schrauben gesteckt werden ist vom verwendeten Sockel abhängig. In diesem Fall werden die Schrauben in das mittlere der drei Löcher gesteckt. Damit die Schrauben bei der Anbringung der Backplate nicht wegrutschen, werden sie durch eine Gummikappe fixiert (siehe Bild 2). Diese lässt sich einfach über die Backplate stülpen. Nachdem die Backplate auf der Rückseite des Mainboards angebracht ist, können auf der Vorderseite die Abstandshalter für das Montage-Kit aufgesteckt werden (Schritt 4). Im nächsten Schritt werden dann die Verstrebungen angebracht. Diese werden abhängig von der gewünschten Ausrichtung des Kühlers angebracht. In diesem Fall (Bild 5) wird der Kühler parallel zu den Speicherbänken montiert. Abschließend werden die Lüfter angebracht und mit den Halteklammern fixiert.  Der 140 mm Lüfter wird direkt am Y-Adapter des 120 mm Lüfters angeschlossen. Die Montage des Alpenföhn K2 ist somit abgeschlossen und das Mainboard kann wieder ins Gehäuse eingebaut werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Für die Montage wurde mir von Asus freundlicherweise ein Crosshair V Formula zur Verfügung gestellt. Die eigentliche Montage auf AMD-Systemen ist aber nahezu identisch mit der auf Intel-Systemen. Wie bei der Montage auf Intel-Systemen muss zuerst der Abstandshalter für Sockel 775 Systeme entfernt werden (siehe Bild 1). Bei den nächsten Schritten wird die Backplate mit den Montageschrauben versehen (Bild 2) und anschließend werden die Schutzkappen angebracht (Bild 3). Nachdem die Backplate auf der Rückseite des Mainboards angebracht ist, können auf der Vorderseite die Abstandshalter für das Montage-Kit aufgesteckt werden (Schritt 4).  Die Montage-Streben werden abhängig  von der Ausrichtung des Kühlers gewählt. Für die parallele Ausrichtung zu den Speicherbänken werden die kleinen Verstrebungen benötigt, wie auf Bild 4 zu sehen. Wie auch bei der Intel-Montage wird der Kühler auf dem AMD-System parallel zu den Speicherbänken montiert (siehe Bild 5). Abschließend werden die Lüfter mittels der Halteklammern angebracht und der 140 mm Lüfter am Y-Adapter des 120 mm Lüfters angesteckt. So werden beide Lüfter über einen 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss mit Strom versorgt. Sobald die Lüfter angebracht und angeschlossen wurden, kann die Platine samt Kühler wieder ins Gehäuse eingebaut werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Passend zum Launch von Intels Sandy Bridge Plattform wird das Testsetup für Luftkühler überarbeitet. Der Core i7-920 muss einem neuen Core i5-2500K weichen. Damit der Prozessor die Kühler auch ordentlich fordert, wird dieser auf 4.500 MHz übertaktet. Dafür liegt eine Spannung von 1,3 Volt an. Auch wenn die 4.500 MHz mit weniger Spannung möglich wären, soll die höhere Spannung die Kühler fordern. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI P67A-GD65 (B3) zum Einsatz. Da es über keine über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt, treten selbst bei großen und wuchtigen Kühlern keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Die zwei Black Sark Speichermodule von Exceleram verfügen ebenfalls über sehr kleine Heatspreader und daher auch mit keinem Kühler kollidieren. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W genutzt. Das vollständige Testsystem offen auf einem Lian Li PC-T60B Test Bench aufgebaut. Im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Gehäuse können die Temperaturen daher etwas abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und zwei Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler im direkten Vergleich schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. 
Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als 120 mm Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120 mm (1.500 U/min @ 100%). Für die Tests mit 140 mm Lüftern wurden ein/zwei Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 140 mm (1.000 U/min @ 100%) verwendet. Ein weiterer Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die angegebenen Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief in etwa 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit den Originallüftern sortiert sich der K2 genau zwischen seinen schärfsten Rivalen, dem Silver Arrow und dem NH-D14  ein. Bei 100 Prozent Drehzahl kann sich knapp hinter dem Silver Arrow und dem NH-D14 einsortieren. Gegen Kühler die mit deutlich höheren Drehzahlen (Air Series A70 und Dark Rock Pro) befeuert werden, sieht der K2 trotz seiner guten Ambitionen kein Land. Bei 75 beziehungsweise auch bei 50 Prozent muss sich der K2 dem NH-D14 minimal geschlagen geben.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 120mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vom Betrieb mit einem 120 mm Lüftern sollte man klar absehen. Hier landet der Alpenföhn K2 nur im Mittelfeld. Auch wenn er bei 100 Prozent Drehzahl noch gut mithalten kann, reicht der Luftstrom eines einzelnen Lüfters bei geringerer Drehzahl nicht mehr aus. Der Luftstrom ist einfach zu gering um den K2 ordentlich mit Frischluft zu versorgen. Mit zwei 120 mm Lüftern hingegen wendet sich das Blatt etwas zugunsten des K2s. Gerade bei 100 Prozent Drehzahl kann der K2 zu Konkurrenz aufschließen. Bei 75 Prozent muss er sich dem Silver Arrow knapp geschlagen geben. Bei 50 Prozent kann der K2 sich aber klar vor dem Thermalright Silver Arrow positionieren.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 140mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Idealweise betreibt man den Alpenföhn mit zwei 140 mm Lüfter. Dies unterstreichen zumindest die Ergebnisse mit einem 140 mm Lüfter. Wird der K2 mit nur einem Lüfter bestück, hat er es schwer gegen Kühler anzukommen, die auf den Betrieb mit einem 140 mm Lüfter optimiert sind. Bei langsamerer Drehzahl kann der K2 zwar aufschließen, die Bestwerte des Himalayas sind aber unerreichbar. Deutlich besser schlägt sich der K2 mit zwei 140 mm Lüftern. Hier kann der K2 zeigen, welches Potenzial ihn im Steck. Den Thermalright Silver Arrow hat er je nach Szenario locker im Griff und der Noctua NH-D14 befindet sich auch in Schlagdistanz. Dem Prolimatech Genesis kann der Alpenföhn trotz der deutlich höheren Masse nicht das Wasser reichen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Nachtest Retail K2*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da das erste Muster des K2’s nicht den eigenen Erwartungen und Vorgaben des Herstellers nicht richtig erfüllte, hat Alpenföhn mir ein weiteres Muster des K2 zur Verfügung gestellt. In der Tat konnte das neue Muster durchgehend bessere Ergebnisse erreichen. Auch wenn die Werte nur durchgehend besser ausfallen, so liegt die allgemeine Performance des K2 laut Alpenföhn eher auf dem Level des neuen Kühlers.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider verzichtet Alpenföhn darauf, dem K2 zwei 140 mm Lüfter zu spendieren. Bezüglich der Lautstärke wäre man damit nämlich deutlich besser gefahren. Damit der 120 mm Lüfter ähnliche Leistungswerte wie der 140 mm Wing Boost Lüfter erreicht, ist eine höhere Drehzahl erforderlich. Im Falle des 120 mm Wing Boost Lüfters beträgt die Drehzahl bei 100 Prozent 1.500 U/Min. Der Alpenföhn K2 erzeugt so eine Lautstärke von 35,9 dB(A). Der 140 mm Lüfter kommt bei 100 Prozent nur auf 26,7 dB(A). Reduziert man die Drehzahl des 120 mm Wing Boost Lüfters auf 75 Prozent, erzeugt der eine Lautstärke von 28,6 dB(A), welche knapp über der des 140 mm Lüfters bei 100 Prozent liegt. Werden beide Lüfter bei 50 Prozent betrieben, erzeugt der Alpenföhn K2 eine maximale Lautstärke von 20,4 dB(A).​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Auch wenn Alpenföhn mit dem K2 ein wirklich guter Kühler gelungen ist, an die absolute Leistungsspitze schafft es das neue Topmodell aber nicht.  Leistungsmäßig orientiert sich der K2 aber an seinen direkten Konkurrenten in Form des Noctua NH-D14 und dem Thermalright Silver Arrow. Mit den im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Lüftern sortiert sich der K2 direkt zwischen dem Silver Arrow und  dem NH-D14 ein. Letzteren muss der K2 aber bei 75  und 50 Prozent Drehzahl leicht ziehen lassen. Der Silver Arrow liegt aufgrund der beiden 140 mm Lüfter ein Hauch vor dem K2. Kommen die 140 mm Referenzlüfter zum Einsatz, kann sich der Alpenföhn K2 je nach Szenario  entweder knapp vor oder hinter den Konkurrenten positionieren. Dem Noctua NH-D14 muss sich der K2 aber auch hier minimal geschlagen geben. Das Duell mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow geht bei 75 und 50 Prozent zugunsten des K2 aus. Leider deuten die Testergebnisse darauf, dass der K2 seine volle Leistung nicht entfalten kann. Aktuelle Prozessoren sind von der Oberfläche her zu klein oder erzeugen zu wenig Abwärme um den K2 so richtig in Schwung zu bringen. Das Problem mit der zu großen Oberfläche der Bodenplatte  sollte einige bereits von der Nordwand her kennen. Die äußeren Heatpipes in der Bodenplatte werden nur schlecht mit Abwärme versorgt, da sie zu weit vom Prozessor weg liegen. Hier bedarf es Prozessoren mit größeren Heatspreadern wie den kommenden Sockel 2011 CPUs. Erst hier wird sich voraussichtlich zeigen, wie viel Power der Alpenföhn K2 wirklich hat. Mit aktuellen Sockel 1155 Prozessoren ist der K2 etwas unterfordert.
Auch wenn der Alpenföhn K2 mit seiner Kühlleistung überzeugen kann, die Lautstärke ist leider ein Manko. Dies trifft allerdings nur auf den 120 mm Lüfter zu. Der 140 mm Lüfter ist trotz seiner 1.100 Umdrehungen in der Minute mit 26,7 dB(A) sehr leise und fällt kaum auf. Problematisch sind die 1.500 U/min des 120 mm, die man trotz geschlossenem Gehäuse wahrnimmt. Wird der 120 mm Lüfter bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben, erzeugt er einen deutlich wahrnehmbaren Schalldruck von 35,9 dB(A). Erst bei 75 Prozent erzeugt der Lüfter nur noch 28,6 dB(A), verliert dadurch aber auch etwas an Leistung. Es ist daher empfehlenswert, den 120 mm auf 75 Prozent zu drosseln und auf etwas Kühlleistung zu verzichten. 
Pluspunkte sammelt der K2 durch seinen üppigen Lieferumfang der eigentlich keine Wünsche offen lassen sollte. Auch die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ist wirklich sehr gut und bietet keinen Spielraum für Kritik. Allerdings können die großen Maße des Kühlers bei einigen Systemen zu Problemen führen. Je nach Ausrichtung des Kühlers kann es passieren, dass einige Speicherbänke nur noch bedingt erreichbar sind. Abhängig vom Mainboard kann es vorkommen, dass man den Kühler entfernen muss um den Arbeitsspeicher zu tauschen. Speichermodule mit hohen Kühlkörpern sind aber ein grundlegendes Problem mit dem der Alpenföhn K2 zu kämpfen hat. Wird der Kühler so verbaut, dass die beiden Lüfter die Abwärme hinten aus dem Gehäuse fördern, können nur Speichermodule mit kleinen Kühlkörpern verwendet werden. Gerade die Problematik mit den Speichermodulen sollte vor dem Kauf geklärt werden.
Abschließend lässt sich aber doch festhalten, dass Alpenföhn mit dem K2 einen erstklassigen Kühler vorgestellt hat, der an der Spitze mitmischen kann. Zusätzlich zur guten Leistung kann der K2 mit dem für  Alpenföhn typischem Komplettpaket punkten. Allerdings ist der K2 kein wirkliches Schnäppchen. Interessenten können den Alpenföhn K2 für 69,90 Euro im Onlineshop von Caseking erwerben. Der K2 von Alpenföhn bekommt abschließend mit 88,4 Prozent den „Silber Award“ verliehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Alpenföhn Himalaya bei Caseking.de

Alpenföhn K2 Produktseite

Alpenföhn K2 Ram-Kompatibilitätsliste

*xTc Reviews bei Twitter folgen*

Alpenföhn bei Facebook​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## derP4computer (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Sehr sehr schöne Arbeit.


----------



## matteo92 (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Mal wieder ne Meisterleistung von xTc 

Sehr schöner Test !


----------



## Jägermaister (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

wie man es nicht anders kennt. sehr gut


----------



## Jackey555 (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Sehr guter Test. Freut mich irgendwie das ich im Kauf meines Genesis immer wieder bestätigt werde. Immer noch ein sehr guter Kühler.


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Schöner Test, wie immer 

Komisch finde ich allerdings, dass der K2 (außer in der Print PCGH und in diesem Test) in anderen Tests/Reviews deutlich besser abschneidet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

z.B. sieht das hier anders aus:
Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Alpenfhn K2 Khler
OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide - EKL Alpenföhn K2--Test und Ergebnis
PC-Experience Reviews : | Alpenföhn K2 CPU-Kühler im Test
[User-Review] EKL Alpenföhn K2 im Praxistest - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Fandevarth (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Sehr schöner Test von Dir...wie gewohnt! Auch die Bilder sehen einfach klasse aus. Mich wundert es aber auch, dass der Kühler bei nicht so gut abschneidet wie bei den anderen Tests?! Evtl. sind das aber auch einfach produktionsbedingte Schwankungen....Auf jeden Fall einer der derzeit besten Kühler am Markt!!


----------



## xTc (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*



Softy schrieb:


> Schöner Test, wie immer
> Komisch finde ich allerdings, dass der K2 (außer in der Print PCGH und in diesem Test) in anderen Tests/Reviews deutlich besser abschneidet.


 
Danke, ich habe den Kühler mehrmals montiert und getestet. Die Ergebnisse waren dadurch aber nicht besser.
Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum der Tests so spät kommt. Es wird noch einen Nachtest mit einem neuen Exemplar geben.

Mein Muster ist eines der ersten überhaupt, ggf. hat der Kühler ein Problem.


Grüße


----------



## Bambusbar (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*



Schöner Test, eigentlich wie immer :>
Das der K2 jetzt nicht so porno abschneidet .. nuja.
Mal g ucken was der Nachtest sagt 

Das Teil ist aber auf jeden Fall mal hübscher als der NH-D14, keine Frage.
Vlt sogar auch als der SilverArrow.
Wenn LüKü, dann wohl den K2 - Style > Substance


----------



## Dr|Gonzo (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Also optisch überbietet der K2 auf jedenfall den Thermalright und Noctua. Und wenn er noch mit der Leistung annähernd mithalten kann, passts doch auch. Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*



xTc schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe den Kühler mehrmals montiert und getestet. Die Ergebnisse waren dadurch aber nicht besser.
> Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum der Tests so spät kommt. Es wird noch einen Nachtest mit einem neuen Exemplar geben.



Denkst du also, dass der K2 beim Sockel 2011 besser sein wird als die Konkurrenz? 
Passt der K2 überhaupt auf Sockel 2011?



xTc schrieb:


> Mein Muster ist eines der ersten überhaupt, ggf. hat der Kühler ein Problem.


 
Ich hab den ja jetzt auch, ich hab den sowohl auf dem AMD System (1090T) als auch auf dem Intel System (i7 2600k) getestet und bei beiden schneider er (bei mir) besser ab als der BeQuiet Dark Rock C1, den ich vorher hatte (und jetzt ja auch noch hab).
Er ist leiser, kühlt besser und ist unter Last vor allem Leistungsstärker als der Dark Rock.

Ich hab allerdings 140er Lüfter drauf.


----------



## xTc (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denkst du also, dass der K2 beim Sockel 2011 besser sein wird als die Konkurrenz?
> Passt der K2 überhaupt auf Sockel 2011?


 
Ich würde behaupten er kommt näher ran, aber ob er vorbeizieht ist schwer zu sagen.
Aber wie gesagt, mal schauen was mit einem neuen Exemplar geht. 


Grüße


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

richtig gutes Review, da merkt man die Liebe zur hardware 

und der Kühler überzeugt mich


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*



xTc schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, mal schauen was mit einem neuen Exemplar geht.



Super, ich bin schon gespannt auf den Nachtest. 

Bin ich blind, oder mit welchem Programm hast Du die Temperatur ausgelesen?


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Man muss den K2 wahrscheinlich nur mehr fordern:

*[User-Review] Alpenföhn K2    *X6 1090T 1,4V

*[Review]* Einbau eines EKL Alpenföhn "K2" i7 970 

+ siehe Softys Verlinkungen.


----------



## TerrorTomato (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

mal ne frage nebenbei: warum hast du auf den Bildern ein AM3+ Brett verwendet, allerdings zum testen eine SB-CPU??


----------



## xTc (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Das AM3+ Board kommt nur bei der beispielhaften Montage zum Einsatz. Bei allen anderen Bildern nutze ich eine Intel-Platine.


Grüße


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Interessant wären auch dieTemperaturen im Triple-Fan Betrieb. Ich hab  eben mal 2x  EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost orange bestellt für den Betrieb mit 3x 140mm Lüftern. Wird zwar nicht allzu viel bringen, aber ich bin trotzdem mal gespannt. Falls es jemand interessiert, kann ich da auch einen kleinen Vergleich machen.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Ein echt sehr gelungenes Review! Da bekommt man ja richtig Lust auf einen Cpu Kühler xD (bin immernoch Boxed gekühlt)
Weiter so!


----------



## arcDaniel (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Sehr tolles Review und sehr geiler Kühler, wäre er über Amazon verfügbar gewesen hätte ich den anstelle des Noctua NH-14D gekauft. Denke aber bei Kühler sind 100% Gleichwertig:
-Aussehen --> Geschmackssache
-Qualität --> bei beiden 1A+
-Leistung --> Denke 100% Gleich, der minimale Unterschied in den Test, kann auch in der Messtoleranz und Produktionsstreung liegen, nimmt man 10 Noctua NH-D14 Kühler, werden diese auch leicht unterschiedlich Tempartuen erzeugen!

Somit 

P.S. Er freut mich wenn in Europa solch tolle Produkte entwickelt werden


----------



## xTc (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*



Softy schrieb:


> Interessant wären auch dieTemperaturen im Triple-Fan Betrieb. Ich hab  eben mal 2x  EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost orange bestellt für den Betrieb mit 3x 140mm Lüftern. Wird zwar nicht allzu viel bringen, aber ich bin trotzdem mal gespannt. Falls es jemand interessiert, kann ich da auch einen kleinen Vergleich machen.


 
Bringt jetzt nicht so fiel, außer das du die Drehzahl bei gleicher Leistung etwas drücken kannst. Wobei drei Lüfter, wie ich finde, leicht fail sind.


----------



## Softy (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Hat sich eh erledigt. Die 140er Lüfter passen nicht ins Midgard  Auf der einen Seite ist der RAM zu hoch, auf der anderen Seite der NB-Kühler.  Vorher nachmessen und/oder Hirn einschalten wäre nicht schlecht gewesen 

Außerdem hab ich grad ganz andere Probleme mit dem K2 : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/187409-temperaturen-20-c-schlechter-alpenfoehn-k2.html


----------



## xTc (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Da ich nun mehrfach gefragt wurde, ob die G.Skill RipjaswZ unter den K2 passen, hier die Antwort:
Ja, die RipjawsZ (hier auf einem LGA2011-Board) passen ohne Probleme unter den Alpenföhn K2. 


Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Sieht aber aus, als wenn der Kühler gar nicht auf der CPU ist.


----------



## xTc (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Ist auch keine CPU verbaut. Das hat allerdings keinen Nachteil.
Mit verbauter CPU sitzt der Kühler vielleicht einen Millimeter höher.


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Sind die RipjawsZ höher als die RipjawsX? Die passen bei mir locker drunter.


----------



## xTc (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Die RipjawsZ sind glaube ich 1 mm höher, sollte also passen. 


Grüße


----------



## ultimatte (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Hi!

Wie hoch dürfen die RAM-Module denn maximal sein, wenn ich den K2 auf einem LGA2011-Board verbaue und alle 8 RAM-Slots nutzen will?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## xTc (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Da es mit dem ersten K2 einige Probleme gab, folgt nun nach langem hin und her endlich ein Nachtest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Diagram wurde entsprechend im Test eingebaut.
Grüße


----------



## Dennis19 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Vielen Dank für den Test. Eine Frage vorweg (Deine persönliche Meinung) - Wenn Du die Wahl hättest, zwischen einem Thermaltake Archon und einem EKL Alpenföhn K2 - Zu welchen CPU-Cooler würdest Du greifen?  (Mittelmäßiges OC)

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## xTc (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Ich persönlich würde zu keinem der beiden Kühler greifen. Ich würde entweder einen Alpenföhn Himalaya oder Thermalright HR-02 (Non-Macho) kaufen. 


Grüße


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

So, hab in meinem gerade fertig aufbebauten PC ebenfalls den K2 eingebaut. Er kühlt einen i5 2550k und sitzt im CM Storm Trooper. Hab leider keine Windows-DVD rumliegen, deshlab kann ich die Temperatur gerade ausschließlich im UEFI nachsehen. Dort hatte er (wenns kein Auslesefehler ist) 36 oder 38°. Genau weiß ich es nicht. Ist das OK oder hab ich doch zuviel WLP verwendet?


----------



## RainbowCrash (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Auf Idle-Temperaturen würde ich nicht vertrauen, da sind die Sensoren viel zu ungenau. Bei welcher Raumtemperatur denn?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn K2 im PCGHX-Check – Alpenföhn’s Griff nach Kühler-Krone?*

Gute 22-23°. Ist aber schon OK. Ich hatte zu wenig WLP druff.


----------

